# CRYOZOOM CONTACT DETAILS?



## anitaleb

HI everybody,

    does anyone know the email address for Cryozoom in London UK?
I have been looking everywhere...I wanted to ask Sunil for a quote
(shipment from Greece to India).

I appreciate any help.
Love,
anitaleb


----------



## nevergiveup1

Cryozoom <[email protected]>


----------

